# Good-bye Lady



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

At a grand age of 17, arthritis finnaly took it's tole and we had to say good-bye to our collie cross family dog, Lady. She was a great dog who even in her old age still acted like a pup when you took out her ball.

We will miss her so much, may she rest in peace.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh she is a darling. Heartfelt condolences - that's a huge part of your life.

RIP Lady. xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh bless her such a beautiful girl, run free at the bridge Lady xxx


----------



## lornasiddon (Apr 26, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss. Lady looked so sweet. Rip lady, hope you meet up with our little dog roo and run free. X


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone. 
It was the toughest, most horrible decisions we've ever had to make. 
Brilliant dog.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

so sorry for your loss.

RIP Lady xxxxxxx


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Run Free Lady... after a wonderful life... RIP
xxx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Run free Lady


----------



## amyable (Jun 19, 2011)

Such a hard but brave decision to make.

Lady was so lucky to have a family that loved her enough to take that.

May she be free from pain now and running like she used to.

God Bless her.

Janet x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
What a lovely picture of Lady. She had a wonderful life with you. Full of love and care.
Now she has gone to her second life up at the Bridge where the Angels look after our loved ones.
Hope the Happy memories of Lady will replace the heart ache very sson.

R.I.P Lady and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! I know your heart ache. My 3 fur angels will be showing her around Rainbow Bridge. Run free from pain sweet girl, you are so loved & missed xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i am so sorry for your loss ((((((((((hugs)))))) RIP lady over rainbow bridge


----------



## animalzrule (Nov 17, 2010)

RIP Lady at the bridge


----------

